# <$500 1911



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a 1911 style 45 mostly for home. I have done some browsing, and I don't mind purchasing used. What are some suggestions from some of you seasoned 1911 vets on what to look at in the $500 and under price range? 

:watching:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

falchunt said:


> I am thinking about getting a 1911 style 45 mostly for home. I have done some browsing, and I don't mind purchasing used. What are some suggestions from some of you seasoned 1911 vets on what to look at in the $500 and under price range?
> 
> :watching:


If you shop, shop, and shop some more, you can find used Springfields under the $500 mark, other than that I'd be looking at Rock Island and Rock Island only.

You might be able to find and STI Spartan for around that cost, but they are not that common.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

So would your preference be Springfield if you could find one for under $500?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I love my Springfield Mil Spec so I would say find a used one. But I have heard good things about the RIA. 

I have about $525 in my used Springer but you may be able to find one for $500 if you look REALLY hard. Forget about SS for $500 unless you find a used PT (Taurus). That kind of deal would still be hard to find too.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

falchunt said:


> So would your preference be Springfield if you could find one for under $500?


Probably, it really depends on the gun, as we're talking used, you might be able to find a Springer for the desired price, but it may be a POS.

I found this gem for $450 at a gun show about 3-4 years ago.



It's an older "Full size" model that was the predecessor to the Loaded Model, so you can find a great buy on a Springer, you just really gotta do the leg work and the shopping.

Probably your best bet for a good 1911 in your price range is to stalk the 1911 specific forums once you have your bank roll and make and see what you can snag, even make an offer unless the seller states that his price is firm...

Actually, I know of a Taurus PT1911 for sale for $400, I'll send you the link.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

+1 VAMarines recommendation. I have taken a slightly different approach going after used Colts at a little higher price point but 2 used Colts both flawless runners and great finds. Found them at gun shows. A good quality used 1911 with low miles that hasn't been monkeyed around with is just as good and a heck of a lot cheaper than new in box. For new at that price point the RIA and possibly the new Para GI Expert are worth a serious look. The Para GI might be too much money though at about $550 if memory serves my correctly. Welcome to the 1911 addiction Falchunt.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I will stongly consider these options.:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The last Springer 1911 I bought was 550. But it was a 9mm too. Great gun show find. Damn thing is a tack driver! 

Anyway, Rock Island has a pretty good one around that price. I'd get whats they call the tactical. It's basically a slightly better trigger and ambi safety. The sights are usually better too but the last I seen them was a while back. The gunbroker searches I'm doing at the moment on them show that they got the same on both now (It appears).

A blued Taurus PT1911 comes in around the five bill mark too. People can say what they want about them but the two I've bought have been spot on shooters. I'm a fan of those Heine Straight 8 sights too though. It's easier for me to get on target stacking two dots than the three. The front and rear being dovetailed already make changing them a breeze too if needed.

If you can find a Spartan That be a great one to have too. STI just makes them right. No question about that. The Para GI Expert might be worth a look-see too but I don't have any first hand knowledge on them. I love Para pistols though. If they built thr GI Expert as well as they do other models then it would be well worth looking at them too.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Cool, thanks DJ. I am just shopping around right now, but I think a 1911 will be my next member of the arms family 

If I can find a used Spartan, that will be my pick. I have shot STI's before, and I had no idea one could be had for that kind of price. I will be scoping out the local gun shows and keeping an eye on the e sales lists. I appreciate all of the help from you all on here. Once again, you have helped me narrow down what pistol I am looking for. 

Thanks again!:smt033


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Actually, I know of a Taurus PT1911 for sale for $400, I'll send you the link.


Saw a used PT1911 yesterday for $400 as well. Don't know if it's on the website, but here's the link - http://www.whittakerguns.com. Good looking gun, by the way.

They had several used 1911's, most of which were kinda close to your price range.


----------



## johnny7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Isn't the para gi expert in that price range?


----------

